# best Dog food for golden puppies?



## Rfemia (Nov 13, 2019)

Looking for advice for the best dog food to feed my golden retriever puppy.


----------



## 206076 (Oct 30, 2019)

Rfemia said:


> Looking for advice for the best dog food to feed my golden retriever puppy.


Alot of members feed Purina Pro Plan in here. Hills Science, Royal Canine and Eukanuba are good foods too imo and aren't part of the grain free FDA/DCM alert. You will want to feed a large breed puppy food as it will have the proper calcium levels in it as well. This is a pretty good article that will help you. Taurine DCM FAQ and answers ? Taurine DCM Congrats on the new addition to your family.


----------



## Remy (Feb 7, 2019)

You’re going to get a lot of different answers! That said....I have two puppies, 10 & 7 month 1/2 brothers. They both eat Purina ProPlan (known here as PPP) large breed puppy. My 2 1/2 year old eats PPP Sensitive Skin & Stomach. The breeder of my two pups sent them home on PPP and Eucanuba. I had been a dog food snob and thought Purina was not a good product. I have since read and learned a lot! The PPP line is excellent quality and meets the WASAVA (world small animal veterinary association or there about!) standards and guideline.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

I feed Kirkland (by Diamond Pet Foods) and have done so for over 25 yrs. My current 7 month old Golden is eating their Puppy Chicken and Rice and will transition to the adult formula (with my other adults) in a few months. The ingredients contain *NO Corn, Wheat, or Soy* and appear to be dead center for the needs of a Golden (under current thinking). I currently own 4 dogs and need a food that is both nutritious and affordable. Kirkland has had 2 recalls since 2012, and you may find this chart enlightening.


----------



## Sandy Mysak (Nov 18, 2019)

Rfemia said:


> Looking for advice for the best dog food to feed my golden retriever puppy.


Royal Canin Golden Retriever, Eukunuba, Hill, Purina, Iams any other foods you are taking the risk of Nutritional Dilated Cardiomyopathy. Educate yourself as there are a lot of opinions and this disease has no symptoms until advanced. Check out taurinedcm.org/taurine-dcm-faq/


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Sandy Mysak said:


> Royal Canin Golden Retriever, Eukunuba, Hill, Purina, Iams any other foods you are taking the risk of Nutritional Dilated Cardiomyopathy. Educate yourself as there are a lot of opinions and this disease has no symptoms until advanced. Check out taurinedcm.org/taurine-dcm-faq/


The ones you list are the only ones NOT implicated thus far so are the best bets.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Sandy Mysak said:


> Royal Canin Golden Retriever, Eukunuba, Hill, Purina, Iams any other foods you are taking the risk of Nutritional Dilated Cardiomyopathy. Educate yourself as there are a lot of opinions and this disease has no symptoms until advanced. Check out taurinedcm.org/taurine-dcm-faq/



I suspect you meant, "...Iams. Any other...."


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

A good training friend has considerable inside knowledge on dog food and connections to many with even more knowledge. In a recent discussion he told me no company can compete with Purina for quality dog food. They devote an unlimited budget to research of competitors products to ensure Purina offers the best.
That is not to say there aren't other good brands and products.


----------



## Goldenbrody (Oct 23, 2019)

What would be the difference between feeding the large breed puppy or the regular puppy? Thanks of your help on this. Just trying to learn all I can....not judging.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

It is wise to be prudent and ATM avoid grain free foods as a whole..HOWEVER since the studies have been VERY limited to date, avoiding an entire line from any manufacturer, is not warranted (due to that study(s)) imo. That limits choices to the Big 4, and removes many other quality foods from consideration. The study(s) bear watching, but were tiny compared to what is needed, and the jury's still out. Otherwise companies like Blue Buffalo (most of their line is grain free these days) would have jumped off the grain free bandwagon a long time ago. In fact if you shop for dog food at a pet store, or Big Box Store, you will be hard pressed to locate anything but grain free (in Nevada, USA anyway)

Any "fads" in dog food should be looked at very carefully, (I avoid fads like the plague, like I did grain free) and no one should just go with the flow. 

Do your own research and consult with your vet and anyone else that you personally know; with a Golden or any dog breed for that matter....There are always hidden interests when scouring the net for this type of information.....Too much money at stake for some to play fairly!

As a side note..water from the tap can also be a problem for our dogs. (I use RO only)


----------



## Remy (Feb 7, 2019)

jeffscott947 said:


> I feed Kirkland (by Diamond Pet Foods) and have done so for over 25 yrs. My current 7 month old Golden is eating their Puppy Chicken and Rice and will transition to the adult formula (with my other adults) in a few months. The ingredients contain *NO Corn, Wheat, or Soy* and appear to be dead center for the needs of a Golden (under current thinking). I currently own 4 dogs and need a food that is both nutritious and affordable. Kirkland has had 2 recalls since 2012, and you may find this chart enlightening.


I fed my German Shepherd Dog Kirkland, both dry and canned, he died of a grossly enlarged heart. I would not take the chance and feed it anymore!! The brand is also high up on the number of REPORTED cases of NM-DCM. Mine was not reported, we took him to the vet with breathing issues that showed up almost over night and we left without our beloved pet shortly thereafter. It was too late for him. The end. I will not chance it with my three goldens. More research needs to be done. I switched form TOTW and Fromm to Purina. My dogs are healthy, happy and have beautiful coats. I was a dog food snob and I FOOLISHLY thought that the dog food advisor was a place for good information. Wrong!
Food is a hot button topic these days, but why would anyone risk their pets well being when the research in incomplete.... my 2 cents and speaking from experience.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Remy said:


> I fed my German Shepherd Dog Kirkland, both dry and canned, he died of a grossly enlarged heart. I would not take the chance and feed it anymore!! The brand is also high up on the number of REPORTED cases of NM-DCM. Mine was not reported, we took him to the vet with breathing issues that showed up almost over night and we left without our beloved pet shortly thereafter. It was too late for him. The end. I will not chance it with my three goldens. More research needs to be done. I switched form TOTW and Fromm to Purina. My dogs are healthy, happy and have beautiful coats. I was a dog food snob and I FOOLISHLY thought that the dog food advisor was a place for good information. Wrong!
> Food is a hot button topic these days, but why would anyone risk their pets well being when the research in incomplete.... my 2 cents and speaking from experience.


From what I have been able to tell, it is only TOTW by Diamond (and the TOTW knockoff by Diamond/Kirkland), that are named in that very small DCM sampling from the FDA. Kirkland Chicken and Rice kibble (my own choice over 25 yrs and with 9 dogs, currently 4) was NOT named anywhere that I can see. Fromm grain free foods were named, but I saw nothing about their Chicken and Rice formulas either. I agree about being prudent, but I will not exclude a particular brand from consideration until I see REAL proof that the problem extends beyond certain products. Brands like Purina are not for me.

If you have a link; I would appreciate it, so I can further judge what I am feeding my dogs.

TIA


----------

